# Timing of Honey Flow in Nicaragua?



## conifer (May 5, 2011)

Here's some info in case anyone ever needs it:

The main honey flow is generally from November to April, and some regions such as Jinotega can also harvest in May/June due to an abundance of Guava. Also, the Yellow Flower blooms in August.


----------

